# Removing Stubborn Tub Spout



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Does it turn conterclockwise? That would be the thing to try. Just keep turning it counterclockwise until it comes apart. They all have a 1/2" nipple that screws into an elbow and stubbs out of the wall regardless of what's inside the spout. If unscrewing it fails, there is no harm in cutting the spout about halfway up if you are going to replace it anyway. Then youncan see what's goping on internally. They make inner diameter wrenchs that can loosen or tighten a stubout nipple from the inside if youn need to replace that.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There are three common styles of spout.

Thread on--uses a 1/2 inch threaded nipple----

Push on---slips over a 1/2 inch copper stub out--uses a set screw on the bottom to hold it to the pipe.

Delta---Has a brass collar soldered onto the copper stub out---Also held on with a set screw,I think.

Replacement tub spouts are best purchased from a real plumbing supply house--Moen chrome push on is about $30---The Big Box stores all have crumby ones that usually break while installing.


I'd suggest taking a pair of tin snips to that one----cut back the cover and see what's holding it on.

It's junk anyway,Right? Good luck.----Mike------


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

As I look at your picture I see two holes at the underside of the spout. In one of those holes there has to be an Allen bolt. In order to take it off you would have to either use a screwdriver or an Allen wrench to loosen the bolt. When you have loosened it enough, twist the tub spout in a clockwise direction to loosen and pull towards you to remove it.

Once removed clean the area around the spout/pipe to prepare it for the new replacement and reinstall the new spout. Tighten the bolt using the appropriate tool to secure the new spout in place and apply new caulking around the spout to seal the opening between the wall and spout and you’re done.

 If you can’t find this slip fit tub spout at your local apron store try your plumbing supply store and return your $ 80 set.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't use lots of force trying to untwist the spout. You could break the supply pipe off from the elbow inside the wall. If you can't get it off reasonably easily, cut it into pieces with tin snips, reciprocating saw, Dremel tool, etc.

Thhe purpose of the hole on the underside as pictured is to let water fall out into the tub instead of go behind the wall should a leak develop inside the spout. If your new spout does not have such a hole, cut one on the underside before installing the spout and don't caulk over it.

Some tub spouts have the screw on connection at the outer end and the copper supply pipe comes out from the wall 6 inches or so to a threaded nipple.

Some tub spouts screw on with no set screw, you need to use the right amount of Teflon tape on the threaded nipple to get the spout to stop in the correct (rotational) position.


----------



## semibru (May 22, 2011)

*Figured it out*

I had trouble, too, removing my tub spout. After confirming that there was no set screw, I finally was able to unscrew the spout (counter clockwise) using some grippy rubber gloves. The connection with the teflon tape was well corroded, but got it cleaned out.

As it turns out, I probably didn't need to remove the spout at all. There's a plastic piece with a rubber washer that's on the business end of the spout. I got the plastic piece off (though much easier with the entire spout removed) and will try to replace the washer. That should stop my leak and give me better showerhead pressure.


----------



## goldenboyblue (Dec 27, 2012)

*tub spouts*

yes lowes sells just the spout
they even sell different kinds


----------

